# Dog biscuits..



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

So I've heard I should give my hamster (which I should have in 2 weeks ) dog biscuits as a source of protein. I found these;

Bonio Dog Biscuits with Chicken 1kg | Pets at Home

Are these OK? I will need to buy them from [email protected] as that's where I'm buying my hamster supplies from, I'd rather do one big shop then 10 small shops ;P

Thanks  BTW if they're not can you please post some suitable ones, thank you!! :

EDIT: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/large-biscuit-bones-dog-treats-2kg-by-pets-at-home-13102

Found these, they seem to be cheaper and it says "High protein" this would be good right?


----------



## Kelley (Mar 8, 2011)

I never have given my Hamster dog biscuits, you can try and give him one and see if he or she likes it . mabey give your hamster a pice of one.


----------



## Kelley (Mar 8, 2011)

have you tryed to give your hamster peanut butter, I gave mine some and I almost peed my pants its was so funny


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Kelley said:


> have you tryed to give your hamster peanut butter, I gave mine some and I almost peed my pants its was so funny


Apparently peanut butter is very very bad for them, or so I've heard.

and yes I'll buy them and give her a piece, if she doesn't like them I do have a dog so he can have them ^.^


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've given hamsters dog treats in the past they have always loved them I used to break one up into 3 bits then give them or scatter them over the cage


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Kelley said:


> have you tryed to give your hamster peanut butter, I gave mine some and I almost peed my pants its was so funny


You should never feed peanut butter to hamsters as they can pouch it and then it gets stuck and start to rot 

Bonios are fine for hammies, here is a pick of Milo trying to pouch one LOL


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

All of mine have bonios. They are bigger than the robos, but the robos don't seem to mind. The syrians drag theirs round their cages before demolishing them. It helps wear their teeth down.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I give my mice and rats puppy bones, a good source of protein (but not too much) and calcium. They love them  

I can only assume it would be good for hammies as well.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah used to be just the rats...but now give hammies Bonio Puppy Milk biccies. The rats love em but hamsters will nibble a bit but then leave....break them up though cos unlike Bernie's Heavy-Weight Champion...I've found mine can't be bothered to lug them around


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> You should never feed peanut butter to hamsters as they can pouch it and then it gets stuck and start to rot
> 
> Bonios are fine for hammies, here is a pick of Milo trying to pouch one LOL


Thinks he's a snake lol
He's made that look quite painful  x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hahaha I remember the fright our ham gave us when she pouched a whole green bean! She couldn't get though the tube in her HH cage...like some sort of comedy sketch. I quickly learned to cut stuff up for her first


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> Thinks he's a snake lol
> He's made that look quite painful  x


I think you might be right there haha, a few secs after that pic he worked it out and nibbled it into tiny pieces.
Milo is terrible he pouches everything here he is with weetabix for the first time


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bernie my old hammy was the same when we were kids we had comps on how many peanuts he could in his pouch etc  all i can remember it was alot!!


----------

